# Perth Cubing Community Meet



## The Second Cuber (Feb 5, 2015)

Calling all perth cubers!! 

Our first meet of 2015 will be 2pm, 17th of February at the Matilda Bay Foreshore. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/912040068839182/

Would be great to see you all there.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 5, 2015)

Nope sorry - I'm on the opposite side of Australia.


----------



## Berd (Feb 5, 2015)

Nope sorry - I'm on the opposite side of the world.


----------



## ghammy (Feb 6, 2015)

Yay! Really looking forward to this!


----------



## henq (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey guys,

Since last monday I've been staying in Perth, I'll only be here for like 5 months. It's cool you have a community here. How many people are gonna show op to this gathering? I might have uni that day, but I'll see if I can make it.

Kind regards,
henq


----------



## ghammy (Feb 16, 2015)

Bumpity bump it's tomorrow guys! 



henq said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Since last monday I've been staying in Perth, I'll only be here for like 5 months. It's cool you have a community here. How many people are gonna show op to this gathering? I might have uni that day, but I'll see if I can make it.
> 
> ...



Hey henq welcome to Perth .
We aren't sure how many people will come to this one as it's the first one that's been held in a while. Hoping for at least 10 though . Come down if you can, it would be great to meet you


----------



## xHydronoid (Feb 16, 2015)

What?! Tomorrow? Damn. Oh well, I have school anyway. I'm not able to come, but just saying I would be there if I could. I have some other cubing friends (3) that would come too, but after such short notice after seeing this, my friends and I are not able to attend, since we all have school.


----------



## ghammy (Feb 16, 2015)

We will organise the next one out of school time if you are keen to attend . Join the Facebook group so you can stay in the loop of any future meetups or competitions


----------



## The Second Cuber (Feb 19, 2015)

We're hoping to make this a monthly thing with a mid year Perth Winter Open potentially in the works. 

If you want to join the group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/Solve.The.Cube.Perth/


----------



## ghammy (Mar 18, 2015)

The next meet is tomorrow at 5pm at the Matilda Bay Foreshore. Get down guys should a great evening!


----------



## LeeryLangers (Jul 19, 2015)

Who here was at Perth Winter?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 19, 2015)

LeeryLangers said:


> Who here was at Perth Winter?



What's your name?
Did I talk to you yesterday?


----------



## CubeDatCube (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey could you do one this year?


----------



## CubeDatCube (Jul 25, 2015)

> Who here was at Perth Winter?



Yeah I was at it


----------



## LeeryLangers (Jul 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> What's your name?
> Did I talk to you yesterday?



I'm Caleb.

Came 31st in 3x3, but was aiming for a sub 50 average


----------



## MoyuFTW (Jul 25, 2015)

What do you do at the meetups? I don't have facebook so I can't tell what happens. 
By the way, I was also at the Perth comp. My averages all increased by 2 seconds


----------



## CubeDatCube (Jan 27, 2016)

Is there a Perth Cubing group of some sort?

Just Curious


----------

